# Programm, um das Tempo zu steigern eines Songs



## nitrobesim (26. März 2005)

Hallo.
Also ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Programm, mit dem man das Tempo eines Songs verändern kann. Der Song klingt so bisschen langsam und langweilig, da kann man das Tempo verändern, dass der Song hipper ist, oder?

Welches Programm kann das?


----------



## laCrizz (19. April 2005)

Lad dir die Demo von Adobe Audition runter und benutz die Pitchfunktion....
Die Demo hält glaub ich 30 Tage oder so...


----------



## Thimou (24. April 2005)

das geht eigentlich mit jedem Schnittprogramm (wie Adobe Premiere...)


----------



## Watusimann (24. April 2005)

Wie schon erwähnt, samptliche Schnittprogs, wie Wavlab, Cool Edit oder auch Mainprogs - Cubase, Logic, Nuendo, Ableton - können das, aber auch DJSoftware, wie Traktor DJ oder BPM Studio.


----------

